# Diet



## guen (Nov 22, 2007)

I have had this diagnosis for a month and the symptoms for years. I am new to this forum and was wondering if someone could tell me what I should or should not eat. Is it different for everyone? I know I can't digest lettuce and tomatoes and seeds for whatever reason and it gives me diarrhea. (although I get diarrhea even if I don't eat those things.) Is that what I am supposed to avoid? I am really confused. I thought those sorts of things were good for the gut. I am sick with this mostly in the mornings. I get up at 4:30 to be at work by 7:40 so that I can take care of all this. I had to drop to four days a week this year because the stress of doing that every morning was taking its toll on me. I take 4 imodium every morning when I go to work. I also have bentyl, but I have only taken it once. If I don't take the imodium, I am afraid to leave the house because I really don't know when the diarrhea will start. Sorry for the rambling, I am just new and don't really know what I should be doing to take care of my body right now. Thanks for any info anyone can give me!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of IBSers find raw veggies more difficult on the system than cooked veggies.Just because something is healthy doesn't mean it is also easy to digest.Diet is highly variable, and for a lot of people other things are what determine how bad the IBS symptoms are.Some other things that a common problems for people with IBS-DFatty/Heavy/Rich foods or large meals, especially if you skipped a meal. All of these tend to cause a bigger gastrocolic reflex (the colon moves things along when you eat a meal). Some people do better with smaller more frequent meals.Sorbitol and other Sugar alcohols. In some low carb/sugar free processed foods and in raw or dried apples, pears, plums, peaches and cherries. Cooking these fruits gets rid of the sorbitol. Watch out for "naturally sweetened" foods as they often use pear juice concentrate which adds a lot of sorbitol.Alcohol and Caffeine.Some things that are problematic for a few.Lactose in those that do not have the enzyme to break it apart.Fructose in those that do not absorb it as well as others.There may be other foods that sometimes set someone off, but these are the main categories of foods that bother people.Mornings are often a problematic time as the colon "wakes up" around the time you do and has its strongest burst of activity it has all day.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

quen, Read the thread at the top of the index list about calcium.It is a wealth of info and has helped many on here..........including me!We can thank Linda for this......thanks Linda.Thai


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

hi guen,The diet thing can be personal. What triggers problems in one person, may not in another. I got some good tips from www....com. It has food suggestions as well as recipes. It has a list of soluble versus insoluble fiber.  In general, soluble fiber is better because it is easier to digest and can soak up extra fluid. I'm eating alot of rice myself. Rice cakes as well as regular rice. I don't think I'm allergic to wheat, but my body seems to like rice better. The best idea is to keep a food diary for awhile. If certain foods seem to trigger "bad days", try eliminating it for a while and see if you improve.


----------



## guen (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Anne, that IBS cheat sheet on that website was just what I was looking for. I printed it out so that I will have something in front of me when I eat.


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

here's a tip: no MacDonalds! I had it last night and have been on the toilet all day today... I knew at the time that there would be consequences but sometimes i get frustrated with not being able to eat yummy food and just go for it!


----------



## aw77. (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all, this is my first post.If you are suffering with regular diarrhea then the thing which is working for me is a fairly low fiber diet. Avoiding fruit and veg. If I do eat veg I make sure it's well steamed so that it's soft and easy to digest. Avoiding caffine and alcohol is a priority but moderation is the key.I take 30mg of Lanzoprazol for my acid reflux everyday which works very well. (perscription)Something which is working well for me just recently after a torid time with ibs-d are supplements from the local health store. But whatever you try you must give it a good trial as things don't always work straight away.Everyday:Acidopholis two a day - probioticAloveara (liquid) - 3 time dailyColon Care+ - this is a fibre supplement but with a difference - PSYLLIUM HUSK.Psyllium husk are bulk forming tiny seeds which absorb water and swell upto 50 times it's normal size. It works very well, as I am now having bulky one's for the first time in years. You will have to find your dose though at it can bloat you and cause other problems, I take one rounded teaspoon full with juice almost everyday.I have found that stress is a major trigger for my diarrhea even with all this treatment but I am 10 times better and I've always got Imodium at hand.I've got to admit a couple of month's ago I was wondering how I could carry on working I was in a real state with myself, but luckily I have suck with these rules and supplements and I can coping fine. !For now!Don't let it get you down, go see your GP and talk it throw. If nothing else talking about can help on it's own. Good Luck


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Psyllium husk is a fibre and an excellent one, I take 4 teaspoons day BEFORE MEALS 2 morning and 2 evening. You have to be careful not to start with a high dose but build up to it, so if you are taking psyllium in fact you are having the high fibre diet necessary for D.Aloe Vera is well known for its LAXATIVE properties so be careful.Food allergys do not affect the stomach this is a mistaken conception, they result in breathing problems, skin rashes and toxic shock., that is why drs do not test for allergies when you talk to them about IBS


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Here's a link to the recipes Anne71 mentioned. ../messageboards/ub...ecipe_index.php


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi quen - Yes, I think it's largely trial and error when it comes to food. I also have another theory that I haven't heard discussed here: I think the mechanical act of eating, which begins the peristalsis process, often triggers it. I say this because I have gotten D after chewing gum (regular kind, no sorbitol) or sucking on a hard candy, or drinking water. Anything that stimulates the GI tract can cause D, in my opinion, not just eating. And there are other triggers like anxiety which most of us recognize.Am wondering if anyone else agrees with me? Wearyone


----------



## Indy62 (Dec 28, 2007)

You are correct, everyone is different. I can tell you what helped me though...I had crohn's in my colon causing bloody d. I went on a strict diet of fruit, vegs, and baked chicken. Things started clearing up almost immediately. I was off all meds and doing fine since 8/15/02. This year I started to relapse and had to go on a stricter diet. I found I being affected by protein in general. I asked for and got a prescription for digestive enzymes. They are working wonders. The protease in them is digesting the protein for me, I guess. The doc's don't understand it either, but as long as it's working,...oh well.Moral of the story, just try to go back to the basics and go from there. Good luck.


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Quen.Sorry you're having such a rough time.As everyone says, it really is trial and error, but I have found the following things help me - a low fat, bland diet, no convenience foods (ready made meals etc) no sweets, chocolate, cakes (all things yummy!) de-caff tea no dairy (use rice milk) limited fruit and vegThe best thing I have found is keeping a food diary - it's been a fantastic help and when I get any symptoms, I can usually look back and see what has caused them.Good luck. Tallgirl


----------



## Bvander1 (Dec 29, 2007)

How about seeing a dietician.We are seeing one this week for my daughter.Seems like there is only so many meals that can be made with "chicken". She is on a low/no fiber diet right now, to give the intestines time to calm down too. Been going on since the day after Thanksgiving with diarrhea.


----------

